# Install shingles over ice&water wrinkles?



## hgroup (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, I had the framing contractors roll out two courses of ice & water shield at the eaves of an addition I'm building. Now there are small wrinkles throughout the I&W. I will be installing Tamko Heritage 30 and the job is in northern Maryland. The I&W was not grace it was supplied by bluelinx, I foget the name. Any thoughts, thanks in advance.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

I assuming those shingles are a "total" shingle with no tabs ? Then you should be fine. I only use Grace for problem areas like some Chimney's and Skylites... Like when there is a Chimney in a Valley OR a Plumbing flange in a Valley etc. etc.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Well without a picture it is hard to say. But the "cheapy" ice and water that is granulated tends to be tougher. Meaning that generally it is more likely to telegraph through to the surface. Although if the wrinkles are small they shouldn't telegraph. Also if they are small and even if they would telegraph slightly, the product would still serve its purpose in preventing water penetration.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pics would most definetly help. If the wrinkles are very small they likely will not tepegraph through the shingles, however if they are lifted, the wrinkles may need to be cut and sealed with caulk then patched with more ice shield.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Grumy`s right,except if you cover with a large enough piece of ice shield(18"w),you won`t need the caulk,Ice shield should be put down without the wrinkles(they will telegraph through),and when it`s on should be rolled with a roller to obtain full adhesion


----------



## Marke (Jan 14, 2010)

Your going to be putting on a laminated shingle and you are worriied that the wrinklies will telescope the image to the surface. You should be cause they will even though its has less effect then say a 3 tab. Take a look at the area in which the wrinkles are and determine the cosmetic affect. What is the slope of the roof. Modern homes in MD. have up to date roof ventilation standard in the design and Ice shield is not really an item that is all that important unless it is a critical area of the roof. Dutch Colonial designs, roof designs with low slopes ,valleys, crickets ,water traps , slope transitions are critical (left out some) Depending on the the thickness of the membrane you may consider taking a seam roller and roll the wrinkle as flat as you can , Tack staple the crease to hold it flat ,apply 18" of felt to each side to feather out rise. This is something you have to see and if the entire area is wrinkled have those dam carpenters rip it off so you can do it the right way.


----------



## ROOFWORKSLTD (Jan 15, 2010)

The Roofing God said:


> Grumy`s right,except if you cover with a large enough piece of ice shield(18"w),you won`t need the caulk,Ice shield should be put down without the wrinkles(they will telegraph through),and when it`s on should be rolled with a roller to obtain full adhesion


Rolled with a roller? Interesting concept.

You find that helps it adhere?

As for the question, everyone is here is right.
Ice and water can be tricky to work with especially in warmer temperatures but care should be taken to ensure its run smooth. A small wrinkle may be fine but a larger one will telegraph and may also cause the material to malfuction. Hope you've solved your issue!


----------

